# How long should I wait before adding a Betta?



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

I just added a school of six tetra to my 10 gallon tank today, and am wondering how long I should wait for them to get settled before I add my betta, Sulu. I figure a couple days? They look a bit timid in the new tank, all crowded in one corner, but they've only been in there for an hour or so. 
Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Two problems twenty gallons is neon tetra minimum. Some of if not most Bettas are too aggressive for neon tetras.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Chocolate betta, neons can do just fine in a 10 gallon... Ad it depends on the fish, most bettas can live with tank mates.

Did you cycle your tank first of all, if not it is gonna go downhill fast. Can you post a picture of the tank as well? The tank should be densely decorated so if the neons need to they can get away from the betta vice versa. I would also add like two more neons before adding the betta, it will help them feel more secure because they will have more numbers. In the wild they will have thousands swimming together, there is no way you can do that in most aquariums though lol.

Also wait at least 4 days if you cycled it, that way the bacteria will have caught up to the amount of waste being produced.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, its cycled. There are quite a few plants that should provide good cover and a pretty big cave, so I hope it will be sufficient. I thought six was the minimum for a school? However, I am new to this and am not opposed to adding more, if necessary.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

six neon tetras and a betta that could be too aggressive in a 10 gallon tank is bad.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How did you cycle it?


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

I think six is a good number. As long as your betta is fairly calm and has plenty of hidey holes, it should be good. I'd just leave the betta tank set up just in case for a few days.


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

In my opinion it'll be fine to add the betta in now since bettas aren't likely to attack schools of fish. Tetras will be terrorfied of him at frist, but they'll get use to him.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'd let them hang out there for a few days to a week, let them get used to their surroundings and, if they weren't tankmates at the store, let them bond as a school. if you let them get street-smart and acting cohesively as a group they'll be much less stressed at a big scary betta in their realm.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tetras are twenty gallon active fish. Next you all will say Zebra Danios.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

I cycled by using pure ammonia from ace's hardware. I'll leave my betta tank set up just in case, but I'll wait a couple days to add him, just in case. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

The problem is meeting the bare requirements isn't always the best. Bettas can survive in .5 gallons just fine, but we like to give our bettas room and a big tank, so why skip out on other fish lol. Also, minimum isn't to aim for, you want more than bare because it will make them feel more comfortable and lead them to less likely terrorize your betta, I always recommend 8+ and some other members have agreed with me.

I would add your betta after a week so the neons feel comfortable in the tank and know where to go to escspe.

Chocolatebetta that doesn't make sense, neons aren't as active as zebra danios, and there is two types of 20 gallons, long and high, which is like a 10 gallon stacked on one another, it depends on activity levels.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi said next as in you will say they will. I know they need twenty gallons and are extremely active. Neons need twenty gallons minimum. Also most people say a .25 is fine which we all know is wrong just because the majority agree does not make it right. You always need at least minimum. And what happens if the Betta attacks them. Neons need a twenty possibly fifteen gallon minimum.


----------



## Onlyonagoodday (Jan 20, 2012)

I understand, I think I'll definitely look into adding a couple more to the school, because I would prefer them to feel safe


----------

